# Skin issues with chihuahua



## geraldclark (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi,

My chihuahua is approaching 5. He’s always short hair and small marks on his skin it it’s become progressively worse over the last few months.

Does anyone recognise this issues? And any suggestions how to cure it?

Thanks


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Have you visited the vet? if its gotten worst over time, its probably best to visit the vet for a skin scrape and to get a clear diagnosis. It could be demodectic mange caused by skin mites, or maybe ringworm which is a fungus etc. Could also be food or environmental allergies causing it.


----------



## samwilson25 (Oct 21, 2020)

That sounds bad! Have you tried aloe vera, that can help for starters? Is your dog probably allergic to something? Did you check with your vet for that to check his diet? Like my German Shepherd is allergic to pollen and his skin gets all itchy and develops a lot of rashes. You might wanna check for that once.

You can also get in touch with a vet online, there are some portals that can help you here: greatvet.com, vetstreet.com and there are others as well. I am aware of GreatVet.com because of my dog’s pollen allergies, you can find a vet near you and can also consult them via video call or email them the pictures of rashes.


----------



## Siginet (Jan 10, 2021)

I bought a chinchilla the other day. Can anyone give me some advice?


----------



## Andrall (Sep 24, 2020)

Siginet said:


> I bought a chinchilla the other day. Can anyone give me some advice?


What namely do you want to know? In general, any question you have you can search on the internet, where everything is answered. Personally, I also had many questions and ambiguities when I bought a micro chihuahua and it was hard at first, but after that, I realized that I can easily learn everything and I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Terindo (Jan 28, 2021)

There looks like there's a good bit of hairloss too, is the vet not concerned about that?
Also take a look at https://labrescuenc.org/blog/ where you can find some help.


----------

